# fake flowers



## Iamtracy (Feb 4, 2010)

I read a post about this once, but can not find it nor can I recall what the answer was. Could someone please remind me if those fake/artifical flowers are ok to use in a betta tank?

Thank you


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

If they're meant for an aquarium, then they should do fine in any tank. The problem with fake plants though is that many of them have sharp edges which can tear your betta's fins so you'll have to either trim any sharp edges or buy silk plants. Or live plants :> .


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

You have to be sure that there is no metal in them (normally in the stem) and be sure that the color from the flower does not bleed. Best bet is to use white flowers, but be prepared to replace them as they will turn ugly green/brown over time. Another way to be sure its safe it soak them in water for a week to see if the color of the water changes. Whatever you buy be sure to run very hot water over them to kill any bacteria. 

And I do have home made fake plants in my tanks. Never had a problem.


----------



## Iamtracy (Feb 4, 2010)

New2Betas said:


> And I do have home made fake plants in my tanks. Never had a problem.


 Can you post pictures? plz:-D


----------

